# Tempestade "Johanna" na Europa - 10/11 Março 2008



## Vince (7 Mar 2008 às 08:10)

Britain braced for 'worst storm of winter' on Monday as forecasters predict fierce winds and torrential rain
 Ferocious storm to hit UK at weekend
 Big storm is coming


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*

O primeiro alerta oficial do Met Office de UK sobre a depressão dos próximos dias.



> *Severe weather brings risk of coastal flooding
> 7 March 2008*
> 
> Met Office weather experts are forecasting a spell of severe weather on Monday, bringing the risk of disruption to transport and power supply networks.
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Mar 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*

boas 

pois é,  mas que grande besta   

por muito que goste de tempo extremo, não a queria aqui na nossa terra

fnmoc





mas ia tirar umas fotos e uns vídeos 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> mas ia tirar umas fotos e uns vídeos
> 
> abraços



Ias ?? acho que não conseguias era só porcaria no ar até caixotes do lixo  isso por cá levariamos para ai 1 mês a recuperar.

Acho que vai haver muito tornado e pedra é coisa séria os Ingleses que se protejam... essa tempestade parece aquelas brutas tempestes que afectavam a Europa durante o século 15 e 16 e que faziam aldeia inteiras desaparecer em minutos depois de tantas veio a era glaciar ops já falei de mais...


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2008 às 21:45)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*



Vince disse:


> O primeiro alerta oficial do Met Office de UK sobre a depressão dos próximos dias.



De facto esta tempestade é impressionante! 

Os mapas de alertas para o Reino Unido são  quase tudo a vermelho! (http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html)


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*

Não sei se já repararam na sequência completa da formação da depressão. 
A depressão nem sequer existe neste momento, só existe nos modelos.
























A partir de manhã à noite dá-se em 36 horas uma ciclogenese explosiva passando a pressão de 1005 para 945 em cerca de dia e meio.
O grande responsável por esta explosão é um Jet superior a 200kt:







Como é tudo muito rápido, há obviamente uma maior margem de erro nos modelos, uma pequena alteração pode ter um grande impacto.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*

É uma tempestade poderosa mas felizmente rápida o suficiente para não afectar demasiado as ilhas britanicas. Julgo que a pressão deverá subir rapidamente...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Depressão muito cavada (<950hPa) na Europa - Março 2008*

M-E-D-O  muita tinta vai escorrer em jornais.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

A depressão já se formou ao longo do dia de hoje. Quanto à pressão ligeiramente mais fraco do que o previsto até aqui.












Carta para amanhã


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 15:47)

Ondulação prevista pelo NWW3





http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/main_int.html

Evolução da pressão nesta boía irlandesa:










http://www.marine.ie/home/publicationsdata/data/buoys



Alerta vermelho para ondulação também na costa norte de Espanha.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2008 às 18:30)

Vince disse:


> (...)
> 
> Evolução da pressão nesta boía irlandesa:
> 
> ...



Também já tinha reparado que a pressão prevista ficará aquém do que o previsto na sexta-feira passada.
No entanto, e apenas no espaço de três horas, a pressão nesta boía irlandesa, desceu já para os *965.2mb!  *

Muito bom este site com muita informação disponível e gráficos actualizados hora a hora.!


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 19:37)

Pelas imagens de satelite parece que a depressão irá passar bem mais a sul, tocando ainda no território nacional. Vamos acompanhado para ver a sua evolução.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 20:27)

LUPER disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite parece que a depressão irá passar bem mais a sul, tocando ainda no território nacional. Vamos acompanhado para ver a sua evolução.



O centro da depressão é naquele vortice onde está indicado o "D". A grande massa nublosa que se dirige para nós é de uma pequena frente quente seguida de uma fria que trará precipitação ao norte e centro a partir da madrugada/manhã.








959mb na Boia M6, agora a estabilizar depois de um mergulho alucinante.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2008 às 20:46)

Isto está-me a começar a agradar


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mar 2008 às 20:55)

boas

bem pessoal ai do norte toca  a preparar que ela vai chegar.





abraços


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 21:10)

Analise das imagens de satelite







Previsão próximas horas


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

Vince disse:


> O centro da depressão é naquele vortice onde está indicado o "D". A grande massa nublosa que se dirige para nós é de uma pequena frente quente seguida de uma fria que trará precipitação ao norte e centro a partir da madrugada/manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto, isto não estava nos modelos, as terras do norte e centro agradecem a água caida do céu.


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 22:47)

Imagem mais recente de satelite


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 23:15)

Actividade eléctrica:





http://www.metcheck.com/v40/uk/free/lightning.asp


Mais uma queda na pressão, a boia já vai nos 954.6





http://www.marine.ie/home/publicationsdata/data/buoys


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Vince disse:


> Actividade eléctrica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom sinal, esse, vamos ver se a "coisa" fica mais cavada


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 01:01)

*Quickscat das 23:32*
(Vectores pretos são contaminados)


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 01:15)

LUPER disse:


> Bom sinal, esse, vamos ver se a "coisa" fica mais cavada



A boia em questão às 00:00 estava praticamente no centro da depressão, pelo que quando tivermos a leitura dessa hora saberemos com bastante aproximação qual é a pressão no centro da mesma. Mas até ao momento não actualizou mais nada para além das 22:00


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2008 às 01:23)

Bela Depressão...
Que Energia ao redor de milhares de Kms.
Que deslumbramento  tanto ar em movimento.
E que fascínio pelo  Homem há já 4 dias ter dito isto:







E  o que acontecerá ?
Talvez um menor cavamento ,mas na trajectória uma grande eficácia dos modelos a 100 horas ,numa situação complicada.






É notável esta evolução da previsão .

Entretanto , vai formosa e segura a Johanna.
Em breve teremos mais notícias Dela...


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 09:47)

A pressão mínima registada pela Boia M6 foi 948,2 pela 01:00 da madrugada, o que vem de encontro às últimas previsões dos modelos.
Agora o centro está sobre o sudeste da Irlanda e a depressão estará já a encher, provavelmente andará agora nos 955.










*Webcam em Exmouth (Sudoeste de Inglaterra):*
É multi-camera com controlo mas não vale a pena tentar controlar que tem uma fila de espera de umas 200 pessoas 
 http://www.exmouthcam.co.uk/webcam.htm



Numa das vistas vê-se uma estrada a levar com ondas e o pessoal continua a passar lá. Depois queixam-se se cair um calhau em cima do carro.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 10:16)

Esta outra boia 62107 - Sevenstones Lightship, regista ventos na ordem dos 98km/h e rajadas de 155km/h.
Time  	Date  	 Air temp
(°C) 	Dew point
(°C) 	Pressure
(hPa) 	Wind speed
(kt) 	Wind dir 	Max gust (kt) 	Sea temp
(°C) 	Wave height
(m) 	Wave period
(s) 	Visibility
(km)
09:00	10/03/08	9.2	7.0	964.9	*53.0*	WSW	*83.8*	9.6	8.0	11	1.0







http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/ocean/goos/maws_hourly/maws_hourly62107.html



*Fotos de Exmouth, Devon*





(c) Lin





(c) Lin





(c) Lin


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2008 às 18:41)

Esta Johanna (a minha irmã é Joana) é bem forte ainda esticou um dos ceus braços e até nós e fez-nos uma ligeira caricia


----------



## Santos (10 Mar 2008 às 22:55)

* Aqui fica mais um registo, com consequências muito negativas pois  este "barquito" transportava muito combustível *


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

Bonito serviço


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

Mais umas fotos de ontem.





(c) Alan W





(c) Alan W





(c) Alan W


----------



## Minho (11 Mar 2008 às 19:31)

Entretanto a ondulação já chegou a Espanha e vejam o efeito no passeio marítimo de Corunha...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-C6KyzYSaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

Minho disse:


> Entretanto a ondulação já chegou a Espanha e vejam o efeito no passeio marítimo de Corunha...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-C6KyzYSaU[/YOUTUBE]





boas 

que vídeo impressionante 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2008 às 21:10)

Minho disse:


> Entretanto a ondulação já chegou a Espanha e vejam o efeito no passeio marítimo de Corunha...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-C6KyzYSaU[/YOUTUBE]





Reparem nos pequenos pormenores como:
O carro que mal viu a água desviou a sua trajectória;
Uma pessoa foi completamente arrastada, e no final do video aparece quase no canto inferior direito;
Outra pessoa simplesmente desapareceu do campo de visão;
O murro foi derrubado após o impacto da onda (energia das ondas).

Que cena Minho...
Bem pesquisado!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2008 às 21:43)

Minho disse:


> Entretanto a ondulação já chegou a Espanha e vejam o efeito no passeio marítimo de Corunha...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-C6KyzYSaU[/YOUTUBE]



Bem... nada comparado com as ondas da linha nas marés vivas...

Impressionante... Que força...
Não era eu que vivia nesse apartamento...


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Video impressionante. Ontem depois de ver uma webcam comentei que achava estranho passar tanta gente e carros numa marginal batida por grandes ondas, hoje este video explica porquê. 
As pessoas tendem a confiar demasiado na regularidade da ondulação mas de vez em quando numa tempestade quase do nada pode surgir uma besta destas .





> *Camariñas registra una ola de 20 metros, el récord histórico nacional*
> El temporal que afecta a Galicia se ha cobrado por el momento cuatro heridos
> EFE La boya ubicada en Cabo Vilán, en el municipio coruñés de Camariñas, registró ayer, a las 20 horas, el récord histórico nacional, con una altura de ola significante de 12,7 metros, lo que puede corresponderse con una ola máxima de 20 metros.
> Según informó hoy la Autoridad Portuaria de A Coruña, para el cálculo de la ola significante se recogen las 100 últimas olas, se extraen las 33 más altas y se calcula su media, datos que trasmiten las boyas automáticas a la base de Puertos del Estado.
> ...


(c) Faro de Vigo

Mais videos e notícias aqui:

 http://www.diariovasco.com/


----------



## psm (11 Mar 2008 às 22:29)

grandes videos!
puro espectaculo!
mãe natureza no melhor!


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2008 às 23:38)

O vídeo está altamente mas o que me parte todo é aquela voz por trás


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2008 às 02:26)

E o temporal de vento continua nas Ilhas Britânicas.
Desta vez é o centro/norte da Inglaterra e a Irlanda com ventos com mais de 100 km/h registados em muitas estações oficiais.
Impressionante esta continuidade e durabilidade da Tempestade.







Quanto ao vídeo três palavras IM PRE SIONANTE...
Boa Minho...


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 10:10)

Video incrível! Até fiquei abananado... a força da natureza é algo fascinante no mínimo!


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 13:15)

Mais notícias sobre a ondulação:



> *El nuevo dique aguanta la mayor ola medida en Gijón*
> 
> La impresionante onda marina, que superó los 13 metros de altura, se produjo a las once de la noche del lunes en El Musel e inundó el parque de carbones y la explanada de Aboño
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 14:13)

Vince disse:


> Alerta vermelho para ondulação também na costa norte de Espanha.



O Alerta vermelho lançado pelo INM foi sem duvida uma escolha acertada!


----------

